# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sipralexa verhoogd

## Malinda

hallo, ik nam al lang tien mg sipralexa, maar door het overlijden van mijn moeder neem ik savonds ook tien mg bij..sinds vier dagen, maar voel me zo depri ervan, heb alleen maar zin om in bedje te liggen..ikhoop dat t gaat beteren! :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Malinda,
De extra dosis sipra moet je lichaam gewoon worden, dus de inwerktijd kan enkele dagen tot weken duren vooraleer je je beter voelt met 20mg... Ook je rouwproces zorgt voor een depressievere stemming ... luister nu maar even naar je lichaam en rust veel; laat eerst het verdriet eruit!

Sterkte en houd moed!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Malinda,

Het lijkt me niet verstandig dit middel te gaan verhogen. Je bereikt er niets mee. Het lijkt erop alsof je de pijn om het verlies van je moeder wilt ontlopen. Maar het is niet de goede manier. Huil om je moeder, denk aan je moeder, praat tegen je moeder, zet een mooie foto neer, steek een kaarsje aan. Verwerk zó je verdriet op een natuurlijke manier. Je kunt beter dóór het verdriet heen gaan zonder die pillentroep. Je voelt je alleen maar beroerder worden en later moet je weer afkicken en dat is heel moeilijk. Heb veel om me heen gezien wat antidepressiva betreft en de meesten zeggen: was ik er maar nooit aan begonnen!
Dus mijn raad: stop helemaal met die pillen en ga met iemand praten, veel praten en probeer leuke dingen te doen. Dàt zou jouw moeder je graag zien doen, ze wil je gelukkig zien. Natuurlijk duurt dat een tijdje, maar ga je best doen en laat je moeder zien dat het je zonder pillen gaat lukken. Wat zal ze dan trots op je zijn!

lieve groetjes, 
Annette

----------


## Agnes574

Tijdelijk overstappen naar 20mg kan géén kwaad, maar neem die 20mg in één keer in; s'morgens! Het heeft geen zin s'avonds 10mg bij te pakken daar de 10mg 24uur werkt!!

Ik heb ook een tijdje 20mg genomen ipv 10 ... in het begin heb je de bijwerkingen zoals je die hebt bij het starten met 10mg, maar dit gaat over!

Echter; ik zou raad vragen aan je arts, ik weet nl niet of verhogen van Sipralexa/Lexapro nu de beste oplossing voor je is ... mss ben je beter met een 'rustgever' zoals bijv Tranxène ... die je emoties helpen onder controle te houden ... 

Héél veel sterkte en moed!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Malinda,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?
Bij verhogen of verlagen van AD is het beter arts te raadplegen ipv op eigen houtje...
Hopelijk heb je wat aan aan advies van Agnes en Annette...
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

